# Problems problems Problems and i explain everything



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

Note Please Read



I Need some serious help or something im gunna start from the day i got my tank

When I First Got my tank i set it up just like any other tank. Cleaned The Gravel The Plants And everything thing else. added the water along with water conditioner.

About 2-3 days later i went to petsmart to get my water tested to see if i could get some fish to start the cycle with fish. they said everything was good soo i got 3 tiger barbs and a red tail shark. and got my own test kit to make sure it was ok to put the fish in and it was about a week later i went back to pet store to get 2 tiger barbs 3 red glass barbs and 2 bumblee bee catfish since they said it would be ok soo i did. then about three days later i got some more fish which they said would be fine to do 3 more catfish, 1 red glass barb, 2 rosy barbs and a bala shark. I Know i know i stocked the tank way to fast but keep in mind i was new to this. the filter i got gets clogged with fish poop and food soo i had to clean it since it would cause water to overflow. now ive been having problems with ammonia for the past 2 weeks which has been 8.0. Yes i know Really High And Ive Done 50% Water Changes And 65% Water Changes. Like They Said To Do At Petsmart And Here So I Did. But Everytime I Go To retest the water its still 8.0 ammonia. and its like this everytime i change the water. soo on 5/2/07 i bought bio spira and it arrived here on the 5/4/07. so before i put it in i did a 50% water change added my water conditioner and waited about 20 mins before adding bio spira and before i added it i checked the levels which were to my shocking still 8.0 then i added it. now ive been testing quite frequently to see if theres any thing new and still nothing now its on to day 2 and ive had signs of nitrite but it has dissappered and no trace of nitrates. now my fish are stressing everynight it seems like when i go to turn the lights off cause i will pop out to get something to drink and my red tail will be clear and my tigers will be faded but 2 mins later back to normal then about 5 mins later again theyll be stressing and the symptoms point to ammonia posining which is acceptable to the high levels.


Now i get myself stressed out cause i feel bad that my fish are going through this and everyone is saying that i need water changes but i cant now cause i added the bio spira since everyone says itll work but ive also herd that i need lower ammonia levels but according to the package it supposed to help with aquaiurms having problems. so if any one has any suggestions please help

please dont tell me to do waterchanges since ill need to do more then 65% of My Tank Which i cant do

dont tell me to use andy ammonia lock or removing chemicals

thanks for listening


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

I suggest getting some live bacteria, either in the form or Soll bactinettes (Europe) or bio-spira (USA/Canada) or getting some mature filter media from someone elses tank.

failing that if you add Zeolite to the filter it will absorb the ammonia, however this will prevent the tank from cycling.

your problems have been caused by adding too many fish too quickly.
always take what LFS's say with a pinch of salt, they are there after all to sell you stuff. there are some good LFS's but untill you fully trust what they are telling you, get confirmation from another source, like this and other forums.


----------



## hellow (Apr 28, 2007)

What size tank is yours?


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

29 us gallons and if u read i got bio spira


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

I suggested going and getting some, rather than ordering it to come in the mail.
bio-spira is a live bacteria and therefor needs to be chilled to preserve it
once it warms up, and without a food source it dies and is useless.


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

special delivery came packed with 2 refrigerated packs pluse was delivered to the house in a refrigerated truck and was plenty cold when i got it. and no stores around here carry it


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Your tank water was 'fine' because you didn't do anything to start the cycle. It was just . . . water.

Tanks need weeks to be cycled. I've _heard_ of it being done in several days with Bio-Spira but I haven't done it myself so I wouldn't recommend risking it.


----------



## hellow (Apr 28, 2007)

I would recommend buying a filter made for a higher gallon tank than yours because when i bought my filter my old one wasent doing a good job because it came with my aquarium. Well, i installed my filter and everything has been good since execpt for the worms but...


----------



## kat1103 (Apr 21, 2007)

It honestly sounds like your main problems are that your tank hasn't cycled yet and that it's also overstocked. You should only have 1 inch per fish per gallon and that doesn't mean 29 fish for 29 gallons. It means that when your fish are their adult size. So, your bala shark can grow up to 12 inches and your tiger barbs could grow up to 3 inches a piece. You have to consider that when stocking your tank. That is probably also why your ammonia is so high. Good luck


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

ok i think i might have a bunch of mini cycles going on but i finally have some trace of nitrites wich is a big relief for me


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, you already know you have an overstocked tank, and that it was done way too soon. The first and most important thing to do now is to decide what can stay and what has to go. If you keep all of these fish in this tank and try to "sort it out", you're going to lose fish, there is no simple way or easy way for me to say this, but in that size of a tank, being that new, there is no way to prevent the death of many of these fish other than to take them back to the pet store. If it were me, I'd also be complaining to a manager for the bad advice and contributing to your problems, and I'd be demanding my money back while insisting they take the fish.
The best things to keep out of your selection would be up to 3 of the barbs. You can add more compatible fish later once it's safe to do so, and once you have more information on how many will fit.

I will need to know your current water params for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH in order to be of much help in dealing with the water quality issues, along with how much and often you are feeding the fish, what foods you are offering, how often you are still doing water exchanges, and how much, what the temp is in the tank, what kind of filter you are using, and what kind of test kits you are using. I would suggest taking a water sample (seperate, with no fish in it) to the LFS with you when returning the fish, and have them test it also, have them write down the exact numbers and kind of kits they're using, so we can compare results for accuracy.

If you haven't already done so, slow your feedings down to once, *every other day*, and only what the fish completely finish within 1 minute each time. Keep up daily water changes of up to 30% until things become more stable, and add an air stone to increase oxygen content in the water and add to the circulation in the tank.

Something many people don't know or understand about bio spira, it is a great product if used properly, and in your case... it was not used properly. With an ammonia level that high, it would have killed most if not all of the bacteria as soon as you put it into the tank. There are specific instructions concerning the use of bio spira, and it has to be added when the fish are first put into the tank so that the waste they put out feeds the bacteria without overwhelming it. The concept of the bio spira is that there is enough live bacteria in a proper dose to feed a proper fish waste load from the start.... in your case, the ammonia was already there in such multitude, it would have quickly killed the bacteria. Yes, sorry to say, you wasted your money and I would not suggest adding it again. If you wish to add a bacteria suppliment to help, which I would suggest, a better and much cheaper option would be biozyme. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1
I would stock up on it for a little while. Biozyme is a powdered "inactive" form of the same bacteria, and because of it's form, it would be the better way to approach starting a healthy bacteria culture in your current situation. I have used this stuff for years, fixed many people's problems with this and the maintenance that goes with getting a tank healthy. It works, and can be used daily without any risk of "overdose". 

I will watch this thread for you to post your information, and I will do what I can to help. Patience and diligence will see you through... but first thing is first... get those fish out of that tank asap!

Just for info purposes, I did a breakdown of the ratio of fish you have in that tank. As was pointed out, when using the 1 inch per gallon rule to help guide you, always figure adult size of the fish because most fish grow quickly and as they are growing they are taking up more space in the tank by the day...
Here's what you have currently:
5 tiger barbs = up to 15 inches
1 bala shark = up to 14 inches
1 red tail shark = up to 8 inches
4 red glass barbs 4 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 6 inches each/16 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 24 inches
5 bumble bee catfish = up to 5 inches, needs brackish water
2 rosy barbs = up to 6 inches
Total = 64 - 72 inches


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

That is a severe overload. 

So how's it going then eh.


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

ok thanks alot for the info i have a 155 gallon bow front on its way with a stand for the balla and some other fish and as far as the water its doing better i got a good solid reading of .25 ppm for nitrites and 4.0 ammonia and no nitrate yet soo im doing better and i only feed once a day and i know the rule feed what they can eat in a minute. i will keep u guys and girls informed


----------

